# Donkey mounted Piggyback



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I didn't know what a Donkey Piggyback was, so I googled it...

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_g25bDp45_Kg/S5bDmqmDgEI/AAAAAAAAqGw/u1cPzzaG7fA/s400/donkey+on+back.jpg

Just how does this work for beekeeping?


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

This type of system works fine if you have a tandem axle. With a single axle truck and the forklift hanging off the back of the truck you will severely reduce the amount of hives you can load. Either get a trailer and haul a Swinger or get the tandem for a piggy back type forklift.

Jean-Marc


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

RayMarler said:


> I didn't know what a Donkey Piggyback was, so I googled it...
> Just how does this work for beekeeping?


 Now that was funny.
http://www.donkeyforklift.com/mounting.html

Thanks for the tandem piece. I did not realize that. So I guess it is Swinger and a trailer.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Maybe someday I will get a Moffett forklift. Its 3 wheel drive and it could operate sideways(all wheels turn 90). I could actually move a stack of lumber into the shop. The scissors allow you to reach across the deck and the moffett are way faster than those donkeys. They are classified as rough terrain and weight is in the center. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZdmNGCpGXk


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

My partner has one. He has a Home Depot type style setup. The Moffat gets stuck pretty good some times with that 3rd wheel. 4 wheeler might not. This thread has been good to get the piggy back system out of my ideas. I just have to buck up and get the swinger.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I have a swinger but beekeepers like RAK always want something...


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

RAK said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZdmNGCpGXk


OK I watched video. Would that not be bad to do with a pallet of hives on the front? Just sayin'.


----------

